# Bad buying experience with Oz-Armour



## omnimirage (Aug 31, 2015)

I bought this beesuit in July: 

https://www.beekeepinggear.com.au/p...oz-armour-ventilated-double-layers-super-cool

One of the things that particularly caught my attention with this suit was this line:

-Unique design Veil has a hard plastic insert on the top of the veil which keeps away its mesh from your face and cannot drop to your nose and you will never experience any bee stings plus it has sun protection.

I friggin hate getting stung through the veil. I need a mirror to see where they stung, they're difficult to remove and the face is sensitive to pain.

As soon as the suit arrived, I went to use it to do some needed work. I ended up getting stung quite a number of times through the veil even when doing my best to avoid such. The veil practically rests against my chin, I need to constantly wiggle my head back and push the veil forward, and brush off bees on the veil. Having emailed the company, they told me that some of the veils were damaged. I took some photos of the veil they sold me:

https://imgur.com/a/TxNXi

As you can see in the second photo, the veil is incredibly buckled out, causing the veil to then rest on the chin. They sent me a replacement veil without telling me first, they sent me a hat veil instead of a fencing veil. It happens to be a particularly good quality veil, but then I have a particularly large head and the veil doesn't fit, it's painful and gives me headaches trying. I said this to them, and they told me they didn't have any larger sizes, but they'd get in new stock in two months time. They then stopped replying to my emails and are apparently ignoring me now.

I'm not sure if I have any consumer rights here, I realised that I didn't handle this well but didn't expect the company to treat me with such disregard. I'm not sure if I can fix the broken veil or whether I should just trash it. Should I be able to find a veil from a different company that will work with this suit? Should I contact consumer affairs about this?


----------



## omnimirage (Aug 31, 2015)

Here's the email exchanged that happened:



18 Jul
I recently purchased an expensive beesuit that was advertised as having a unique veil design, that's supposed to keep the mesh away from the face. I used it for the first time the other day, and out of the half a dozen or so beesuits that I've used in my life, it's by far the worst in terms of mesh touching my face. I got stung five times on my chin during my beekeeping, and was constantly pushing the veil ahead, and constantly brushing bees off my veil to prevent them from stinging me.

I'm very disappointed in this. I paid the extra money to get a suit that I was hoping I'd be happy with, and the mesh veil was one of the prime selling points for me.

I'm not sure if Oz Armour has deceived me by falsely advertising. Either way, I'm very disappointed, and plan to spread my experience to beekeepers on seven different forums, to local beekeeping friends and to the people at the local amateur beekeeping club, to warn about this product and your business and to advice to steer away.

- an upset customer
31 Jul

Hello

Firstly, sorry for the late reply, your email went to the junk folder.
If you are not happy with our product, we can give you 100% refund.
Please send us your details, order no, date of purchase.

We have sold hundreds of them and never had any issue, maybe your suit or veil faulty.

Our sincere apologies for the inconvenience.


Kind Regards

Azim

Australia: +612 96497361; Cell: +61 481 146 420

USA : +1 346 308 2194; UK : +44 203 769 3593; New Zealand: +64 98896581

E: [email protected]
W: www.fase.com.au
Address: Building A, 2 Fatory Street, Granville NSW 2142 Australia

31 Jul

Hey there,
Ive used the suit two times since purchasing it and its got a bit of dirt on it. Is that okay? Would it cost anything to return it?
I do wonder if its faulty or somehow just doesn't align with the structure of my face. I was wondering if it'd bend into place with time. Its really quite unfortunate as I love every thing else about the suit. its just awful that my chin is so exposed, its difficult to get stingers out of ones face when wearing a suit.
Kind regards,


to me

Hi



31 Jul



There is one possibility about the veil, we had one lot of veils and they were not good.
Could you please take a photo of the veil and sent it to me.
Kind Regards
Azim



16 Aug
Hi
We have shipped you a veil, please let us know if everything is OK with you.
Kind Regards

Azim

Australia: +612 96497361; Cell: +61 481 146 420

USA : +1 346 308 2194; UK : +44 203 769 3593; New Zealand: +64 98896581

E: [email protected]
W: www.fase.com.au
Address: Building A, 2 Fatory Street, Granville NSW 2142 Australia




17 Aug
I like the veil its particularly good quality. Unfortunately I have quite a large head, and its too uncomfortable wearing it, it hurts a little, so such isn't really suitable for me.
Did the photo of the veil I send, indicate it was of the dodgy batch?
I'm considering returning the suit for a refund. If I was to do so, should I wash it before returning? I've used it twice and a bit of dirt has gotten itself over the knee.
Regards,


21 Aug

Hi
We are happy to accept the returns but unfortunately, we no one will accept the dirty suit and we won’t be able to sell any one.
In this case you can buy extra Round brim hat or send the veil back and we will replace with the round brim hat.
Regards
Azim



21 Aug
What if I wash it and clean it as if it's new?


The problem for me is, you've sent two hats out so far, and they haven't been suitable to me. I'm left wondering if you're actually able to send me a suitable veil.


Do you have a round brim hat for people with particularly large heads?


Which veil should I return? The one where the bees sting me on the chin, or the one that doesn't fit on my head? Where do I send it to? What's the procedure for doing such?


Regards,




21 Aug

Hi
Sorry, people are very clever and picky, they return the item even there is a tiny spot. They will realize it is a used suit and won’t accept it.
I have a round brim hat but if fencing veil doesn’t fit, round brim hat will also not fit.
In almost 8 weeks’ time, we will have a new stock with larger hats, once they arrive, I will send you the measurement.
Kind Regards
Azim




22 Aug
The round brim hat doesn't fit. The fencing veil presses against my chin.


It's quite disappointing that I have to wait two months, basically will get to use my suit after Spring. Pretty disappointed in this service.



15 Oct

I'd really like to be able to use the beesuit that I purchased months ago. Has there been any update on replacing the faulty veil? Having looked at the veil that was originally sent, it appears to be damaged, appears that a broken veil was sent. I can send some detailed photos if such helps.



13 Nov

Can I please get an update? Are you still going to replace the faulthy veil so that I can use the suit? I'm still unable to use it. If I don't receive some sort of reply then I'm going to document my experience to a number of beekeeping forums, showing the emails sent back and fourth and the pictures of the faulty veil that was sold.


----------



## omnimirage (Aug 31, 2015)

I ended up posting a complaint on Facebook, then sent them a PM, as was suggested to me. They replied on Facebook a day later, he expressed quite a bit of annoyance at me posting the bad publicity like I did before PMing him. I asked him why my emails were never replied to, and he never informed me why. He offered a full refund because "they're a professional and reputable company", AND sent me a replacement veil, which was nice.


----------

